# PWS 26 trainer startup



## v2 (May 15, 2014)

Cracow 2012...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFC-X0U4EaU_


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2014)

That gent had a great workout!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

Very neat, that's the only surviving PWS.26 - very rare indeed. I love that museum - they have a Thud now?


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

Nice one. I bet he needed a beer or three after that !


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

